# Collapsing trachea



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Chloe has always had this fur ball sounding cough. Well tonight was a whole different experience. She had an episode that lasted for a good minute!! I was scared to death. At one point I thought she was going to stop breathing!! 
I am calling the vet first thing in the morning. I did some research tonight and there are meds that can help her and surgery with a 97% success rate if need be! Thank god I have amazing insurance for her, I am going to need it! Do anyone have any experience/ advise regarding a collapse trachea? Please keep Chloe in your prayers right now!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I don't know anything about this personally but y'all will be in my prayers. I hope your baby feels better <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks! We need all the prayers we can get. I am so worried about her.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Could it be reverse sneezing? Chis are prone to this and one of the most common causes is an elongated soft palate, although there can be other causes. It is much less serious than a collapsing trachea and much more common. It sounds like a goose honking. There are videos of it on Utube.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's so hard to diagnose over the net. I just wanted to say that y'all are in my thoughts and prayers. Feel better soon, Angel! xxx


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

TLI said:


> It's so hard to diagnose over the net. I just wanted to say that y'all are in my thoughts and prayers. Feel better soon, Angel! xxx


Absolutely, it is hard to diagnose without seeing it and I would definitely take her to the vet, too. I only meant my post to be comforting in that there might be another reason for the cough.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

No she has a collapsing trachea. She has always had a "soft" trachea but it has recently got a lot worse. I talked to the vet this morning and she thinks she is inflamed due to the kennel cough vaccine she got before we started to foster. She thinks she may have got an upper respiratory infection that is inflaming her trachea issue. We are starting some meds to get us through the weekend and hopefully they help! Thanks for the prayers! It means more then you know! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So sorry you and little Chloe are going through this. I know this must be super scary. You will certainly be in my prayers.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MiniGrace said:


> Absolutely, it is hard to diagnose without seeing it and I would definitely take her to the vet, too. I only meant my post to be comforting in that there might be another reason for the cough.


Oh Hun, I hope you didn't take my post as reference to your post. I was just saying that I couldn't even begin to guess. I'm absolutely positive that your post was very helpful. Great big hugs! xxxxx :daisy:

Many times I post in threads without reading anyone else's post other than the OP due to time constraints.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My little chi, Nugget (rip) got kennel cough from the vaccine!!! I wouldn't use this vaccine, unless it is absolutely unavoidable. Only has about 4-5 strains in it, and there are about 50 out there!!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Hope she gets well soon, that must be awful scary.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My 2 pom's had it one worse than other and I treated with benadryl when bad. There is surgery but is dangerous and many times not successful. also can have them lick ice to help. Weigh gain and being real active will set them off. If you rub her throat does it bring it on.? Also no collars at all..


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thinking of little Chloe!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> My 2 pom's had it one worse than other and I treated with benadryl when bad. There is surgery but is dangerous and many times not successful. also can have them lick ice to help. Weigh gain and being real active will set them off. If you rub her throat does it bring it on.? Also no collars at all..


She does not where a collar we only use harnesses that apply no pressure to her throat and yes we can onset it by rubbing her throat. She is not over weigh but it is hard to keep her from being super active. We are doing 2 types of meds for 2 weeks to see if it helps. If it does, I am not sure if she will remain on the forever. Also the cold air will onset it. Thanks for all you prayers!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thinking of little Chloe!


Thank you!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Hope she gets well soon, that must be awful scary.


Thanks, It is scary


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

So great news! Only after 2 doses the meds are helping tremendously!!!!!! Phew. This gives me hope! I am so thankfully.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Great news!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good news  

Thinking of you and Chloe!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad to hear the medicine is helping! Keep us posted.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh babe, I'm sorry about sweet Chloe. I'm glad things are looking up with the meds. I wish her well. You are both in my thoughts.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! She did not even have an episode yesterday! I can't remember the last time that happened. So the plan is to finish these meds and see if it comes back. If it does then she will probably be on meds forever. If not then her trachea issue were a secondary problem to something else. Only time will tell. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

So glad to hear she is doing better! Leo had a similar thing going on a few weeks ago, it's sounded awful and he could not catch his breath. It got so bad, he would start doing it in his sleep waking us all up. He was definitely reverse sneezing tho, so the vet gave us Benadryl, an antibiotic, and a cough suppressant. He was like new in a couple days! 
Keep us posted on Chloe! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

This is her after a few days on the prednisone, this is much improved.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh that is great!!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Can you see the video? 


<a href="http://s467.photobucket.com/albums/rr37/4bsingreece/?action=view&current=7232A4FA-4D04-4875-9FE0-D7F583ABB7A7-3937-000001B8B28FCDEB_zps63c26115.mp4" target="_blank"><img src="http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/rr37/4bsingreece/7232A4FA-4D04-4875-9FE0-D7F583ABB7A7-3937-000001B8B28FCDEB_zps63c26115.mp4" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

http://i467.photobucket.com/albums/...3ABB7A7-3937-000001B8B28FCDEB_zps63c26115.mp4


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

We went back on 2 doses of prednisone for 3 more days. As I was weening her off it the hacking got worse. When on the 2 x a day dose she doesn't hack at all!!! We have an appt tomorrow to follow up. The doc said she might need a cough suppressor because she can not be on prednisone for long term. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

We go to the vet in the am to get a recheck and come up with a long term plan for Chloe. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> We go to the vet in the am to get a recheck and come up with a long term plan for Chloe.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Good luck! Let us know how it goes. I will be thinking of you!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Well the vet has prescribed her a cough suppressant we will try when we wean her off the prednisone in a couple days. If the suppressant works, great. If not we will be traveling to a specialist to have a live X-ray done to detriment the extent of her problem. If it is sever she may need a stent place in her trachea. Lets hope the meds work!! Thank you to everyone that keeps us in their prayers and have sent love.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Good luck! Let us know how it goes. I will be thinking of you!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I updated  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Lulu does that all the time. I had no idea that was collapsing trachea! She has had her trachea felt before and the vet said it was soft but OK. Maybe something has changed and this is something that I need to question the vet about again. It seems my poor Lulu is falling apart.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

We started out with a soft trachea, the live X-ray we will be going for with tell us the extent on just how "soft" it is. We are one out last full day of prednisone and then we start to ween her off. I am PRAYING the cough suppressant will do wonders for her. Before we started the prednisone she coughed/ hacked like this 5-10 times a day. One the prednisone maybe 1-2 times a day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Now that I have an idea on this I am going to start watching this and counting and researching. I will also talk to the vet about it when we go back about her liver.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Nichole, I didn't get to update, but on Thursday, 3/7, Lulu had such a bad episode that I couldn't get her to stop that I thought she was going to stop breathing! It scared me to death! My vet is closed on Thurs. I watched her carefully for taking her to the emergency vet, but she was fine the rest of the day, so I took her on Friday to my vet. He said her trachea did not feel as if it has deteriorated from his last examination. When he pressed on it, he could not induce an episode which he said was a good sign that this was environmental or infection induced. He gave Prednisone and Clavamox for any respiratory infection, and I can tell a marked improvement. We will see if she does as Odie and regresses when she is weened off the Prednisone. Thanks for posting the video!! I knew it seemed Lulu's--what I thought was reverse sneezing--was worse lately, but without that I would have never known she needed attention. This is what community is ALL about! I will be keeping Odie in my prayers and watching for continued news.


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Nichole, I didn't get to update, but on Thursday, 3/7, Lulu had such a bad episode that I couldn't get her to stop that I thought she was going to stop breathing! It scared me to death! My vet is closed on Thurs. I watched her carefully for taking her to the emergency vet, but she was fine the rest of the day, so I took her on Friday to my vet. He said her trachea did not feel as if it has deteriorated from his last examination. When he pressed on it, he could not induce an episode which he said was a good sign that this was environmental or infection induced. He gave Prednisone and Clavamox for any respiratory infection, and I can tell a marked improvement. We will see if she does as Odie and regresses when she is weened off the Prednisone. Thanks for posting the video!! I knew it seemed Lulu's--what I thought was reverse sneezing--was worse lately, but without that I would have never known she needed attention. This is what community is ALL about! I will be keeping Odie in my prayers and watching for continued news.


I think you means Chloe  

I am glad the video helped. I am happy that her is not as bad as Chloe's as hers can be induced  we ended up doing an extra term of prednisone. We start weeping tomorrow. I will keep you posted and pray for you guys too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

4bsingreece said:


> I think you means Chloe
> 
> I am glad the video helped. I am happy that her is not as bad as Chloe's as hers can be induced  we ended up doing an extra term of prednisone. We start weeping tomorrow. I will keep you posted and pray for you guys too!
> 
> ...


You are right! I meant Chloe!! Silly me! I will continue to remember Chloe and watch for updates!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Lulu's Mom, how is she doing? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is doing very good! Almost no episodes of coughing and hacking. In fact I can only remember one full blown episode yesterday and a couple of tiny hacks. What about Chloe?


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

How scary.. both my dogs reverse sneeze all the time and my smallest one is prone to hacking epiodes, especially if he has been very active and running about. 
I hope she gets better for you soon!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Glad it is helping her too! Isn't it amazing how much that prednisone helps! The cough suppressant seem to be helping but she still has episodes. I wish I had a magic wand to fix this all for them! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

